
Ask HN: What do you think the world looks like in 10 years? - stpapa
What are your predictions for what the world looks like in 10 years?<p>What kind of technology will be commonplace and how will everyday life be different?<p>When I think back ten years one small example is the iPhone, and by extension smartphones.<p>They are now such a big part of our lives and have enabled the creation of many billion dollar industries and companies.<p>What does your crystal ball show?
======
ohgh1ieD
See the AI hype? this is going to happen to gene editing and biology.

I think that lots of dev's are already interested in the human genom,
biochemistry and life science but it's somehow too far away, it's not
predicable enough for us, that's because we (humans) haven't understood it
yet.

But there will be a time were all those topics will be more predicable for us
developers, we will gain more interest in biological programming ?

There will be coursera/pluralsight courses about 'Extract your own DNA and
make it blink' courses.

Biology is going to be programmable like a microcontroller. We will order Do
it yourself kits like Arduinos and Pi's from Amazon.

Edit:

And that's something I'd really love to see, there is so much potential once
real hackers try to solve problems in biology, if we take a closer look at the
open source community and how many amazing things they (we) have created, all
that awesomeness could also become true for biology.

A few links:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genome_editing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genome_editing)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do-it-
yourself_biology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do-it-yourself_biology)

------
EJTH
It really depends much on how the battery / fuelcell tech will develop over
the next years.

If we get good improvements in capacity on batteries you can expect personal
electric aerial vehicles to become commonplace (drones / n-copters for
personal transport)

------
zer00eyz
I suspect that micro and niche manufacturing is going to be a thing. If you
have a high value product that you can sell a few hundred of a year, then you
might be able to have a sustainable business for your self out of your garage.

There are already folks doing this for small markets, especially for high
quality goods. Jeans, knives, various EDC items, wallets... these markets are
only going to grow.

------
max0563
I see VR and AR becoming much more commonplace.

~~~
Jack000
I think it'll remain a niche gaming device that enjoys a brief burst of
popularity then decline to a low steady-state, sort of like the Wii.

I just don't see a lot of applications for it beyond occasional escapism. It's
an interesting experience for sure but I don't think I even want all of my
games to be VR. AR could be more useful but I have a feeling it's one of those
things that look good in the movies but winds up being clunky to use in real
life.

